# Old Woods GFI outlet



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Made in Korea back in the 80's......No wonder they are so unpopular.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks identical to the SqD GFCIs of the same vintage.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone else notice the 20 amp rating on the front strap and the use of 14ga leads on the back? :whistling2:

If we did 14ga pigtails on a 20 amp circuit's recepts it would be a Code violation.  

Don't get how that was listed/legal back then with the 14ga tails.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

The code used to allow the bathroom to be tied to the garage circuit on a 15 amp circuit. Think it changed in 99? Around the same time dining room receps became 20 amp.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice the 20 amp rating on the front strap and the use of 14ga leads on the back? :whistling2:
> 
> If we did 14ga pigtails on a 20 amp circuit's recepts it would be a Code violation.
> 
> Don't get how that was listed/legal back then with the 14ga tails.


Part of a listed assembly.

Heck, 2008/310.16 lists 14ga ampacity as 20/20/25 amps at 60/75/90 deg.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice the 20 amp rating on the front strap and the use of 14ga leads on the back? :whistling2:
> 
> If we did 14ga pigtails on a 20 amp circuit's recepts it would be a Code violation.
> 
> Don't get how that was listed/legal back then with the 14ga tails.


Are you serious?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Best part of theses are that if you install it upside down it does look wrong!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Are you serious?


yes, and seeing as you are obviously on one of your "rips" against me again for whatever reason, let me highlight the main point of my question for you: 



mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice the 20 amp rating on the front strap and the use of 14ga leads on the back? :whistling2:
> 
> _*If we did 14ga pigtails on a 20 amp circuit's recepts it would be a Code violation.*_
> 
> Don't get how that was listed/legal back then with the 14ga tails.


Now, please give a clear, concise reason why they can use 14ga pigtails and if we, as electricians, did (electrically) the EXACT SAME THING, it is not permitted by Code? 

So instead of being a smart ass why don't you just give an answer to a legitimate question?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice the 20 amp rating on the front strap and the use of 14ga leads on the back? :whistling2:
> 
> If we did 14ga pigtails on a 20 amp circuit's recepts it would be a Code violation.
> 
> Don't get how that was listed/legal back then with the 14ga tails.


And not to mention the receptacle configuration is not for a 20 amp...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

15 amp gfci are listed for feed through on 20 amp circuits when you have receptacled fed downstream. Thats why you can you use 15 amp devices on kitchen countertops.
And when those gfci were made bathrooms could be on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

rexowner said:


> Part of a listed assembly.
> 
> Heck, 2008/310.16 lists 14ga ampacity as 20/20/25 amps at 60/75/90 deg.


Look at a lighting fixture. They're a listed assembly and they only have #18 leads on them. Same with a ceiling fan.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Now, please give a clear, concise reason why they can use 14ga pigtails and if we, as electricians, did (electrically) the EXACT SAME THING, it is not permitted by Code?


They are not under the NEC, we are.

Simple, concise and correct.


----------

